# vintage tools



## Rosco (Mar 1, 2013)

I recently purchased an old No. 14-01-B Miller Falls plane from a junk dealer at what I thought was a good price. Now I know why it was so low. 
Anyone have information or know of a site that focuses on vintage/antique tools?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

It all depends on what you are trying to learn about. If you are looking to restore and use the plane, this is the place for you. If you want more info on Millers Falls planes try this link. Here is a good site with info on Stanley Bailey planes.


----------



## JLinWV (Dec 27, 2012)

http://oldtoolheaven.com/price/price.htm

http://www.papawswrench.com/vboard/index.php


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

Do you not like the plane or just feel you paid too much?


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I assume you don't like it... what don't you like about it? I've used a Millers Falls #9 that I liked a lot...


----------



## Rosco (Mar 1, 2013)

amckenzie4 said:


> I assume you don't like it... what don't you like about it? I've used a Millers Falls #9 that I liked a lot...


 
I looks like someone used some spare parts off another the plane that don't fit correct. What I really need is a source for the correct parts.


----------



## Rosco (Mar 1, 2013)

amckenzie4 said:


> I assume you don't like it... what don't you like about it? I've used a Millers Falls #9 that I liked a lot...


I think I'll be good with the plane if I can get a parts source.


----------



## Rosco (Mar 1, 2013)

bigbo1234 said:


> Do you not like the plane or just feel you paid too much?


 I think I'll be good with the plane if I can get a parts source. I Piad only $25 for it.


----------



## Rosco (Mar 1, 2013)

JLinWV said:


> http://oldtoolheaven.com/price/price.htm
> 
> http://www.papawswrench.com/vboard/index.php


Thanks. I'll see what I can find here.


----------



## Rosco (Mar 1, 2013)

trc65 said:


> It all depends on what you are trying to learn about. If you are looking to restore and use the plane, this is the place for you. If you want more info on Millers Falls planes try this link. Here is a good site with info on Stanley Bailey planes.


Thanks, I'll take a look


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Rosco said:


> I looks like someone used some spare parts off another the plane that don't fit correct. What I really need is a source for the correct parts.


Do not feel bad. It happens more frequently than you may appreciate.

I purchased two Stanley No. 5 planes as parts planes. 

The problem was each was missing the parts I desired.

One had #12 screws force fit into the tote main screw and toe screw. Thankfully no threads ruined.

The other had a No. 4 tote screw installed in the No. 5 tote. Since the No. 4 tote screw is 1/2in shorter, they drilled the No. 5 tote to have a deep enough hole.

In addition, this plane had a blade which was sharpened so much, the edge was within 1/2in of the slot, namely useless.

It is very difficult to detect from pictures when the important hardware is wrong. :thumbdown:


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Rosco, I've got a list of places you may find parts here but to be honest, depending on the parts you're looking for, it will probably be cheaper to just find another plane with the right parts, and re-sell yours as a parts plane.


----------



## commodore (Jan 14, 2013)

This is right down the road from me, might be out of your way, but from the pictures I'd bet someone there may have a lead for you.


----------

